# KATY RC Race schedule



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

KATY RC is starting our race season for all you racers. Preregister week of events and get 5.00 your race fee(must register at least day before race to get discount).


Thursday night frenzy will start on 8/25/11
Sunday races will start on 8/28/11

Schedule for upcoming races....


Thursday nights....start at 7 and end by 11 or earlier.
8/25/11
9/1/11
9/8/11
9/15/11
9/22/11
9/29/11

Sunday races....start at 2pm and end by 9 or earlier.

8/28/11
9/4/11 Labor Day EXTRAVAGANZA...
9/11/11
9/18/11
9/25/11

All racers will have practice time included with entry.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What are the entry fees? Let me know and I will get these on the schedule.

Lots of places to race in H-Town, so more "it's too far" or "there's never a race when I'm free" excuses! 

Congrats on a job well done to our newest track, and welcome to the fold!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be there when it's not 100 degrees. And crossing my fingers for a new lay out. 

jus sayin.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

how do 2wd mod buggies do out there?

Matt


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

with water they do well.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> KATY RC is starting our race season for all you racers. Preregister week of events and get 5.00 your race fee(must register at least day before race to get discount).
> 
> So your races are only $5.00 if you pre register ? Now thats a discount !


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks glad you caught that. $5.00 off


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Finally made it out there yesterday. Neat place, friendly people. Mark Morrow Signature layout was a lot of fun, I was surprised how much traction I had, even on a dry track. Biff, it wasn't hot at all yesterday evening, cloud cover made everything pretty nice.

MD, the track should be okay for 1/10. The only real breakage spot might be the second double out of the big double/double in the middle. It kicks you pretty high, and if you case it you're going to be picking up parts. That might be a hard carry with a 2wd anyway, might just have to roll it. 4wd can carry it easily. One or 2 spots where you may lose sight of the buggy if you go to the wrong side of the corner. I didn't bring 1/10 with me this weekend, but if I can get out there Thursday I probably will.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Hope to see u out there. Next time give me a call b4 u head out there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris, I think you made the VIP list...lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hope I'm not out of line and nobody takes offense, I'm just giving my honest opinion FWIW. Take it with a grain of salt but I think a track on the west side is absolutely genius, the opportunity for improvement would involve making the track more 1/10th scale and E Buggy "Friendly".


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Hold on let get my magic wand. Lol.
I wish it was that easy. We will see what we can do.
Do not expect anything to change in the next few weeks.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

For the initial layout it's fine. Only thing I can think of for the future. Have the huge jumps in the back or a side in an attempt to make alternate lanes for tenth scales. Also so the smaller cars don't get lost behind large jumps.


----------



## pimprice (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the track the way it is.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Me two.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL, +1


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

Me Three! Working on comimg up for the Labor Day Race.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Katyrc,

what Time do you guys allow practice? 8-18-2011 I show at 10:30 trying ty beat the heat but the guy at the desk says " Only paintball right now, we don't open the track till 2-3pm" 

I'm there at 10:30 am trying to beat the heat with my son !

Worth the look but a good drive for not being able to run on it !


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I like the layout. Tryign to figure out what's not ebuggy friendly about it. My truggy and the gas buggies got around it fine.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You don't HAVE to jump the jumps, roll them if you're skeered.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was referring to 10th scale buggies and future STs.

Honestly, i am just glad to have something not too far from the in-laws so i can sneak away for an hour or so.


I like the current layout but, when ever the new design is thought of, if possible. Have a way for inner section for the 10th scales. For example, the current Roar was held on the inner track. There were larger jumps and sections not used, I am guessing that those are for the 8th scales.


Either way I am happy with what ever is put out there.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

The parking lot appears to be 1/10 scale friendly!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ducatibilt said:


> The parking lot appears to be 1/10 scale friendly!:biggrin:


That's funny. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Build it, and they will come.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

How was the first Thursday night race?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

website said no race due to weather issue.


----------

